
97.5% of Brit Assoc of Private Dentistry back “no confidence” vote against NHS [pdf] - bookofjoe
https://www.dentistry.co.uk/wp-content/uploads/2020/05/OCDO-VNC-FINAL-Google-Docs.pdf
======
badRNG
I hadn't thought much about the fact that the economic impact of quarantine
measures would affect private dental practices as well.

It's difficult for me not to be at least a little cynical; there is a clear,
strong, (and reasonable) economic motive for this move, and I feel I'd have
more sympathy for their position if they had stated as much. While I'd
understand that some patients might have significant issues that need to be
addressed, the population at large will be fine skipping a cleaning to curtail
the spread for a few months.

~~~
bookofjoe
Dentists, dental assistants, and oral hygienists are considered to be in the
very highest risk group for Covid-19 due to their working in an aerosol cloud.

[https://www.perioimplantadvisory.com/periodontics/oral-
medic...](https://www.perioimplantadvisory.com/periodontics/oral-medicine-
anesthetics-and-oral-systemic-connection/article/14173521/covid19-and-the-
problem-with-dental-aerosols)

